# Ricers



## Essie (Apr 6, 2004)

I want to buy a ricer, but which one? I've seen several advertised, but what's the differences. 
I really can use some expert advice.
Thanks


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree Essie.... I too would like to purchase one. How much $$$ are you willing to plunk down for one and how much capacity for a rice cooker do you want??


----------



## scott123 (Apr 7, 2004)

Looking for one of these?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 7, 2004)

(hanging head in shame)   
Opppss... thought the reference was towards a rice cooker.   

What or why would one want (say that VERY fast 5 times     )  a ricer for?


----------



## Robt (Apr 7, 2004)

Riced Potatoes hold more gravy!


----------



## Essie (Apr 7, 2004)

Deadly Sushi,
Thanks so much or responding, but I am looking for a potato ricer. I should have been more specific.
So, scott123, do you have one like you showed. If so, is it nice and strong even though I may not be?


----------



## scott123 (Apr 7, 2004)

Deadly Sushi, no need for shame, I've made the same mistake as well.

Essie, even though I posted the picture to clear up the confusion, I'm in Deadly Sushi's camp.  I don't own a ricer, nor do I think I ever will.  May I also ask what you want one for? 

Are you trying to save some elbow grease? If so, I don't think a ricer is your solution.  It takes a good amount of strength to rice a potato.

Robt, I want the research backing up that claim


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 13, 2004)

*Ricer*

That's exactly what you want!  The photo is excellent!

And the reason, by the way, is that the potatoes are fluffier; they hold the milk and butter better; when you whip potatoes they cool down anyway so the warming drawer is the best place for them for at least 20 minutes before serving!

I have one just like it and I love it!


----------



## kyles (May 1, 2004)

I have a plastic (very good quality) potato ricer with three choices of disc (these are metal).

I have no idea what I did without it. Mashed potatoes are a dream, and it is terribly easy to use and to clean.  Riced potatoes do hold more gravy, and they are smoother, so good for incorporating into dishes, or piping decoratively for toppings (e.g. fish pie, snobby cottage or shepherd's pie)


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2004)

I have a plastic one also with the three disc choices.  I love it. Got it from Williams Sonoma I think was only around 15.00.  You can also get the metal ones from Bed Bath and Beyond for less.  That is if you live near one of these. If not I'm sure you could find it on the net.


----------



## Essie (May 29, 2004)

*Thank You*

Thanks again for all your help. i bought one that looks just like the picture. True, it is a little hard to use, but the results are well worth it and i get a tiny bit of exercise.


----------



## kyles (May 30, 2004)

Glad you got one, I love mine. I cheat and don't peel my potatoes now, and just chuck them through the ricer, and usually the skin stays behind.


----------



## Essie (May 30, 2004)

Kyle
I'll give the no peeling a try. It would certainly make mashed potatoes even easier.
Essie


----------



## kyles (May 30, 2004)

It works for me, you might get the odd bit of peel, but you can fish it out! I think the potatoes taste better as well.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

All the nutrition is in the skin. I really like the skin too. Mashed or baked.


----------

